# For the Love of Labia : )



## raysd21 (Jan 11, 2015)

It looks like it's sticking its tounge out....


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## raysd21 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## OverR8DNatty (Jan 12, 2015)

LOL!  That picture with the combover was to much!  First picture though...


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't know who she is...but man....is she fucking hot.  Here are the other pics of her...


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 12, 2015)

OverR8DNatty said:


> LOL!  That picture with the combover was to much!  First picture though...



I hesitated to put that hairy comb over on but you need some comic relief with all this labia flying at you.


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 12, 2015)

THAT"S A MOUTHFULL RIGHT THERE!!!


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Still better looking than an ugly phuquin hairy veiny penis!


----------



## OverR8DNatty (Jan 12, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> I don't know who she is...but man....is she fucking hot.  Here are the other pics of her...



I agree!  That's the kind of shit that flutters in your mouth when your sucking on it LMAO!!!


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## raysd21 (Jan 13, 2015)

NOW THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## powerlifter83 (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks like beef curtains or a deflated air mattress folded in half


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 16, 2015)

Some of those look like a grenade went off in a deli counter.  Cold cuts everyfuckingwhere.


----------



## Little BamBam (Jan 16, 2015)

The very first pic FAWWWWK sexy with them abs!!!

My first GF ever i lost my v card with i ate her out and to my surprise it sure made eating that twat interesting LOL


----------



## Watson (Jan 17, 2015)

man i could save so much on gum....just chew on that....


----------



## 1krazyrider (Jan 20, 2015)

raysd21 said:


>



I think  i saw that last in in alien.. wtf.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 21, 2015)

That looks infected...and I ke rip resisting the urge to kill this thread to the pics aren't in my fuckin feed


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 21, 2015)

Ladies ladies,.. take care of your kitty. Okay yes, sex is great, but do you really want a puss that looks as old as Cleopatras when you're only 25?


----------



## Bigofool (Feb 10, 2015)

This thread make me hungry for corn  flakes


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 10, 2015)

Some of these have been worked on with a pair of pliers and a drain router.


----------



## SUKS2BU (Feb 16, 2015)

Bumped for more!!!!!


----------



## edwinf330 (Mar 8, 2015)

That's a puss jiji


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2015)

toennee said:


> Bumped for more!!!!!



negd for being straight.....


----------



## Kobe8jf1234 (Mar 9, 2015)

Fucking like deli so much roast beef


----------



## Mistakang (Mar 13, 2015)

Wizard sleeves......


Best ever


----------

